# I can't believe I found one!



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! Nice day diving for me. I ran some errands and picked up my tanks from both hydrostatic and visual inspections. Cost me over $116 on the way. We were getting a late start, so we needed to hustle to get two tanks in.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

The bad news is that one of my tanks was bone dry. Not one pound of pressure in it. (This could be dangerous if you just sank and didn't check it). So, for tank two, I just sat and watched. But I was so happy from tank one - I guess it didn't matter too much.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 2, 2013)

what did u find?  Is it Puce color???   []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

Now before I start telling this tale, I didn't know what to title this thread. I thought "I finally got one" sounded good, but you never know if you are ever going to get a certain bottle, so it is a bit presumptuous to assume that you were going to get one all along. Plus, for some of you guys, you might be expecting a puce eagle or something and I honestly can't say that I've found that (yet[]).


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

That's funny Deeno! I just mentioned puce _BEFORE_ I saw your reply.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

In addition, the 'I can't believe' title sounds like I have no confidence in my abilities. I know I have good scuba skills - but there is the matter of luck. Sometimes, you just gotta put yourself in the position to get lucky, and I guess I did today.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 2, 2013)

wat did u git damit?[]


----------



## tftfan (Jul 2, 2013)

lol....ya ![]


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> wat did u git damit?[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

Before we went under, My dive buddy Tom and I tried to set reasonable expectations that we might actually be able to achieve. Tom thought that a blob beer would be nice. And that wasn't asking too much. I was hoping for a hutch. We definitely did not set our sights too high. We both could easily land those bottles if we were in a decent spot and had a little luck.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

Chuck. You're funny. I'm getting to that part.


----------



## bucky902 (Jul 2, 2013)

> wat did u git damit?


 I will check tomorrow maybe you will tell us by then lol


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

So, I hit the bottom in my newly inspected tank. Saw a nice muskie out there which was neat. Half way through, I had two crowns (toc - nothing good). As I'm reaching down into the mud, I grabbed a bottle by the bottom. I feel the mug-base and I'm pretty confident about what I found. Mug based John Graf Weiss beers come out of here from time to time.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

I will have this posted by tomorrow for sure.[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

I reached towards the top of the bottle to see if the original metal bail is still attached. If so, I could carefully hold it in place so that I didn't lose it. When I felt the neck, there was no bail. However, the blob was not flat along the sides like it normally is. That's odd. So, I began to wonder if I had like an oversized hutch maybe. Graf made some of those, but they don't come up often? I pulled it over to look and . . .


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 2, 2013)

wow,


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 3, 2013)

What? No comments after he finally posted it???? Guess payback's a you know what![]


----------



## luckiest (Jul 3, 2013)

Super bottle!  We have no coloured hutchisons around my part of the world (that I have seen)


----------



## sandchip (Jul 3, 2013)

Sharp looking bottle.  What's the name on the front?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> wow,


 

 WOW....Super nice Bob...Well worth the suspense! []


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for jumping in Pyshodoodle, luckiest, Sandchip and Joe. Sorry for the suspense. You gotta have some fun when you find an amber hutch right? I've bought three of them but never found one or even heard of one coming out of the lake where we hunt. Sure, construction sights maybe. Privies maybe. But underwater, it was a special treat. I honestly couldn't believe it when I was holding it in my hand.


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful hutch Bob, what's the name on it?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

The bottle is embossed on the shoulder PURE GINGER BEER / L. WERRBACH / MILWAUKEE. (THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD - reverse). The 'pure ginger beer' language is super cool. It is a small beer - which explains the hutch being amber. That is one rare bottle. Although, it is the least rare of all of Wisconsin's amber hutches.


----------



## epackage (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Here's me after pulling the boat out. Still pretty happy.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks E. There are some great shots that Tom took on the boat but I need emailed versions to upload them. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Erik T (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  luckiest
> 
> Super bottle!  We have no coloured hutchisons around my part of the world (that I have seen)


 
 We do have the Cobalt JC Wesley hutch outta Whitby Ontario though!

 Killer bottle mug bases are sweet amber mug bases are insanely sweet! We don't have those up in Canada


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow is right!  What a beauty!  GREAT find!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> wat did u git damit?[]


 

 I was saying the same thing when I hit your comment Chuck []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok I saw it now after 5 minutes of reading to get to it.but it was worth it. []Awesome hutch bob.Lots of embossing and mug base to boot.


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> wow,


 
 That' one purdy lookin' bottle. The overnite sleep was well worth the wait. []
 There is nothing like that here in this neck of the woods.
 Keep searching !
 Congratulations !!!!


----------



## ScottBSA (Jul 3, 2013)

That is one fantastic bottle.  Great story to stretch it along.

 Scott


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for your replies Erik, Bottlecrazy, Rick, Deeno, and Scott.

 As far as the range of amber hutches and mug-based bottles, it seems odd that some regions don't have any, while others are loaded. I suppose it depended on what local bottlers ordered to be shipped in. I wonder if glassmakers here (in the US) refused - or just didn't have the capability - to ship and supply Canadian bottlers?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

As we were boating back in, Tom wondered about the original purchaser of the ginger beer. How much did the vendor have for sale? Was the person experimenting or did they already know they liked it?

 If it was like Ginger ale, but with slight alcohol content, it might have been pretty good. It must have been a special treat back then before the commercial snack industry ever began.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 3, 2013)

ginger beer could have up to 10-11% alcohol but usually less.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Gunth. Tom, by the way, found a rare Milwaukee loop seal beer, an eight sided Weiss beer and a neat quart crown from John Graf.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> The bottle is embossed on the shoulder PURE GINGER BEER / L. WERRBACH / MILWAUKEE. (THIS BOTTLE NOT TO BE SOLD - reverse). The 'pure ginger beer' language is super cool. It is a small beer - which explains the hutch being amber. That is one rare bottle. Although, it is the least rare of all of Wisconsin's amber hutches.


Thanks, page one was diving me nuts. What is it? 
 Anyway is sounds like boats and beer went well together. 
 Not too much of a change I guess though. [][]


----------



## tftfan (Jul 3, 2013)

What a thrill that must have been ! I can only imagine.  Thanks !


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Cows and TFT. It was fun to find it. I will remember what it felt like and how it didn't match what I was expecting as I studied it by feel.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Thanks Gunth. Tom, by the way, found a rare Milwaukee loop seal beer, an eight sided Weiss beer and a neat quart crown from John Graf.


 
 That must have been a wild watering hole[]
 There has to be more down there,cuz no one could just drink 1 I know I couldn't[]


----------



## deenodean (Jul 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Thanks for your replies Erik, Bottlecrazy, Rick, Deeno, and Scott.
> 
> As far as the range of amber hutches and mug-based bottles, it seems odd that some regions don't have any, while others are loaded. I suppose it depended on what local bottlers ordered to be shipped in. I wonder if glassmakers here (in the US) refused - or just didn't have the capability - to ship and supply Canadian bottlers?


 There were several Nova Scotia bottlers who used Hutchinson's but only the aqua and clear blobs, nothing like the amber one you found. I believe they were made here in Canada. Site member McTaggart would know for sure. 
 Yes a find of a life time, you will never forget that one. 
 I am sure there more good bottles to be found in that lake.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice bottle find Bob. That memory that comes along with it is priceless.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 4, 2013)

Makes it all worthwhile when you pull something like that out of the soup!  That mug base is Phat!


----------



## tfredrich (Jul 5, 2013)

By the way, I am the other guy whose generally along with Bob when he finds all of these incredible things! We have been bottle diving for about 14 years together. I have only counted on one hand how many times he has swam in from his area with a glazed over speechless look on his face! I know instantly he got a special one! Here is a shot seconds after he climbed back in the boat! He collects just Wisconsin hutches so there couldn't be a better recipient of this find!


----------



## GEEMAN (Jul 5, 2013)

Good deal Bob. Can't think of anyone more deserving to find a beauty like that one.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Jul 13, 2013)

That is a beautiful bottle![]


----------



## rockbot (Jul 13, 2013)

Worth a quite a few tanks of air! awesome catch.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 10, 2013)

Just looking back at this post and I don't think I saw the last few replies. So, thanks for jumping in Tom, Brian, Miss, and Rocky!

 Tom said that I had a glazed over look when I returned to the boat. I certainly was excited that I found that bottle. One of the first things we ask each other upon returning is how we did. Because I knew Tom would be able to relate to how that base felt and that the blob was 'wrong', I made him close his eyes and then handed him the thing bottom down so, he would literally feel what I was talking about. Tom knew something was up, so he very carefully examined it and felt the shoulder embossing (which I hadn't noticed at the bottom). There aren't many bottles like that so he guessed "amber hutch?" right away.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 10, 2013)

Here is one of the pictures Tom took on the boat while we were still out there.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 10, 2013)

That adventure sounds like a lot of fun and great excitement in the find. It makes all your dives worth while Bob, Congratulations ,nice color almost looks dark puce in the latest photo. Steve


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Steve. It really is amber - but I wouldn't have complained about puce.

 Here's some pictures of the bottle that I originally thought that I had found and the amber hutch (at left). This should help show visually what my mind was doing as I first felt it.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 10, 2013)

Note that the hub/ base is very similar.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 10, 2013)

But the blobs are very different . . .


----------

